

Craigslist begins testing listings with embedded OpenStreetMap maps - gsibble
http://www.theverge.com/2012/8/27/3273111/craigslist-openstreetmap-embedded-listings

======
samstave
It only took 10 years and a lot of pain to get CL to do anything resembling
innovation....

BOOOOOO I have lost most if not all respect for craig/CL

